# Are EC90 Aero wheels strong enough for an extremely rough road course?



## WeakSister

I'm doing the Copperopolis road race----very bumpy/rough-----I'm thinking I should just use my training wheels. What do you think?


----------



## orlin03

When in doubt, go without!

I've ridden my EC90TT through some really rough stuff without a single problem, even nailed a eggplant-sized rock that destroyed my Conti Sprinter and should've damaged the wheel, but they've always come out on top. I do personally trust them to hold up to a lot of abuse, but if I felt very 'iffy' about a certain course, I'd leave them home to ride another day.


----------



## CleavesF

don't race what you can't replace.


----------



## rgojr2001

One of my teammates hit a nasty pothole at over 25 mph and did crack the rim at the valve stem. Granted he's about 235lbs and the pothole was bad enough that it almost took him out. Another guy behind him damaged a set of aluminum clinchers as well. I wouldn't worry too much about catastrophic failure.


----------



## scottzj

I actually bought a cheaper pair of Eastons.....the Aero 50. They are my "training" wheel and rough road wheel. Then when racing I put my 90's on.


----------

